# What's your favorate Belgian beer ?



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm exploring new beer styles and I really really really !! am beginning to enjoy them all.. Dubbels, triples, and quads. I want to know what you enjoy. I've had St. Bernardus, Weatmalle, Delerium, and Chimay. What is another good one to try ??


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

There are 4 types of Chimay . The red is my favorite . Have you had them all ? The only one I have not had yet is the one that comes in a magnum size champagne type bottle .


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Oops I misspelled favorite.. too much Westmalle tonight. I've had the Chimay red and blue. I buy the bombers, one is certainly all you need :tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't particularly like strong ales, so that eliminates many of the trappist beers and abbey ales. I like Leffe Blonde, Hoegaarden wit and of course a good gueuze. Gueuze is variable, and has a great deal of batch to batch variation. Leifmans kreik is ok too, but I'm not fond of Lindemann's version. Boon is hit and miss but Cantillon makes some fine lambics.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Duvel, Brussels White, Chimay...any one I get my hands on!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the Delerium Tremens. Partly because of that awesome pink elephant on the bottle, and partly because the stuff goes down so easy you'll be completely obliterated before you realize what's happened.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like Duvel and Piraat a bunch, Hoegaarden is pretty good, and I do love me some trappist/abbey style beers. St Bernardus is my fav so far with Rochefort 10 right behind it. Orval is good, but very citrusy, Westmalle I like, and so far I haven't really liked the Chimay. I've had one bottle of the Chimay Grand Reserve Blue Label that was just bland, and I tried the beige labeled one two nights ago that didn't strike my fancy much at all.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

So far Orval is my favorite. I've only had two bottles of Rochefort so far and didnt take note of the numbers, but I could see it surpassing Orval as my favorite. One of the Rocheforts had this smoky BBQ flavor that was awesome. 

That being said, I pretty much like any and all the Belgian beer I have tried. Saison Dupont is a Belgian "farmhouse style" ale that is also very very nice.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Urthel Samaranth. Just bought 2 cases for the Holidays.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm a big *Brasserie Dupont *fan.

Try the Saison first, then work your way through the rest of the line.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

According to my ratings Fantome de Noel is my favorite, but my gut knows Gouden Carolus Classic is my favorite.

http://ratebeer.com/Beer/gouden-carolus-classic/4637/
http://ratebeer.com/Beer/fant%F4me-de-no%EBl/11002/


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I just has some Corsendonk Abbey Pale Ale that was very good.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

JMAC said:


> I just has some Corsendonk Abbey Pale Ale that was very good.


Dude it's 9am in the morning, you're an animal!!!!

I like the Chimay Cinq Cents for belgians. I don't drink Belgians that often though, they eliminate my alcohol tolerance (which is high!) and I get drunk quick!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I am currently trying a couple of the Trappist ales right now. I am drinking a Rochefort 8 and smoking a Boli PC. Very nice, very smooth! Pairs nicely with this Boli (SVF Mar. 05). Anyway, I can see me drinking this quite often!:al

ATL


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

OOOOO! Don't get me started on Belgians!! OK, go ahead! Had a great bottle of Delerium Tremens Noel the other evening! It was at least 5 years old and was overflowing with flavors from Special B malt and candi sugar! What a sweet beer! Followed that up with a Stille Nacht from De Doelle Broewers, always great beers from them, and tho not Belgian, had a Samichlaus to round out the evening along with a Hemingway Signature!

On second thought, don't get me started on Belgians! You don't want to see my Belgian Closet! Well, you might, but I charge admission!

Gonna toast the New Year with a bottle (or two!) of Lindeman's 1994 Cuvee' Rene'!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Been there several times and excited about how many of their beers are making it over here now. Probably drank the most Duvel over here - stuff is liquid time travel for me. Least fav is the Hoegaarden. Generally prefer the trappist styles but tried so many at this point and the alcohol percentages block many from memory...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Not in any particular order but I like

Leffe
Palm
Hoegaarden 

and a little know strong one called Brigand.

T


----------



## dschoemaker (Nov 7, 2007)

Love all the Lambics p

Hoegarden Wit is good as well.

Dave


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

*What's your favorate Belgian beer ? *
The wet kind.:al


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Big fan of Belgians. Favorite is likely the Rodenbach Classic (Red.) Also a pretty big fan of the Jolly Pumpkin Brewery (http://www.jollypumpkin.com) out of MI. They've got some tasty Belgian-style brews.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Malheur 10 and Unibroue 16 are probably my favorites right now with Ommegang being my favorite Belgian-style beer.

scottie


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tripel Karmeliet and La Chouffe are 2 of my favorites.:dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I am currently trying a couple of the Trappist ales right now. I am drinking a Rochefort 8 and smoking a Boli PC. Very nice, very smooth! Pairs nicely with this Boli (SVF Mar. 05). Anyway, I can see me drinking this quite often!:al
> 
> ATL


Had the Westmalle Tripel last night. Compared to the Rochefort 8 I was underwhelmed. The Rochefort killed it! The Westmalle is almost a pilsener compared to the Rochefort. Not bad, but nowhere near the Rochefort.

ATL


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

DOH! I musta had too many Belgian beers! It wasn't the DT Noel I had, it was Gouden Carolus Noel! Great Beer!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't particularly like strong ales, so that eliminates many of the trappist beers and abbey ales. I like Leffe Blonde, Hoegaarden wit and of course a good gueuze. Gueuze is variable, and has a great deal of batch to batch variation. Leifmans kreik is ok too, but I'm not fond of Lindemann's version. Boon is hit and miss but Cantillon makes some fine lambics.


Come on up to Buffalo Sean. I just got a case of Stella, Hoegaarden, and Leffe for Christmas. u


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> Tripel Karmeliet and La Chouffe are 2 of my favorites.:dr


Agreed with the La Chouffe...I also love Scaldis Noel :tu


----------

